# OPV Server Beschreibungen



## MatMer (26 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
ich soll für einen Kollegen ein paar OPC Server verlgeichen,
jetzt habe ich das Problem das es ja sehr viele Server gibt, jedoch habe ich eigentlich 4-5 nur für die nähere Auswahl.
Zum einen habe ich mir die sachen von Deltalogic angeguckt, dann Inat, dann noch einen den ich zufällig gefunden habe.
Jetzt suche ich noch die Beschreibung des Siemens OPC Server, jedoch habe ich für den keine Beschreibung gefunden, in der Mall ist es nicht ausführlich genug und das Handbuch ist 140 Seiten groß.
Daher wollte ich fragen ob jemand eine Beschreibung des Siemens Server als PDF hat oder ähnliches, auf der Siemens Seite habe ich mal gesucht aber da finde ich sowieso nie das was ich brauche.
Vielen dank im Vorraus

Ach so, vielleicht hat jemand auch noch weitere Vorschläge für gute OPC Server, dieser sollan S5 und S7 per Ethernet angschlossen werden und mit einem PI Client von Osisoft weiter genutzt werden.
(Inat hat schon mit PI getestet, aber der Delatlogic Server ist definitv auch in der engeren Wahl)


----------



## seeba (26 Juli 2005)

VIPA ist auch recht interessant.

Datenblatt: http://vipa.de/pdf/data_sheets/software/german/db_opc_server.PDF

Demo: ftp://ftp.vipa.de/support/software/opc_server/


----------



## Lars Weiß (2 August 2005)

Der Vipa OPC-Server ist Top !


----------

